# My theory on a Supreme Being and the three Abhramic Religions



## Stylez1877 (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay, first I will start of saying that I personally am not extremely religious. This is obvious because I do not follow 'one' religion, radically or not. Rather I studied religion and came to my own conclusions, rather than sheepishly following what was set down in the writing of human beings. 

What religion the faithful believe is strongly dictated by the region of the world in which they came to being, so how can one religion claim you will not attain everlasting life just because your parents brought you up in a different religion? 

Okay, now on to my theory. The three Abrahamic (all stemmed from Abraham and his tribes/peoples) Christianity : Judaism : Islam
They are one in the same. Some of their beliefs differ, but their monotheism mandate reigns supreme throughout all of their mandates. None of the three religion accepts one another. None of the three religions "gets along". Many radical Islamics try to convert others by force. None of this makes sense.
Why?

THEY ALL WORSHIP THE SAME - EXACT - SUPREME BEING!!!
YAHWEH - GOD - ALLAH. THEY ARE THE SAME BEING! The human-made beliefs are different. But are these differences enough to often hate or war one another, when you follow the same god??? Also one of their big differences;

Prophets - Christianity : Jesus Christ. He was considered to be a rebel, a radical from Galilei by the Jewish people. He followed many of the Jewish ways but often put his own twist on them. For many Jewish beliefs, there is a Christian redactment of them. For example : Pesach. Passover. The people of Judaism said "Do this for the remembrance of our escape from Egypt." Jesus, on the other hand, says "Do this for the remembrance of me."

The 10 commandments were spoken to Moses by God and written by Moses, as he led the people out of Egypt under Judaism. These same 10 commandments are a heavy part of Christianity. 
Here is something many do NOT know. 

There are 18 commandments. Moses ascended Mt. Saini TWICE.The first time, upon his return, the Jewish people were worshiping a false idol and he smashed the tablets. His second ascent is recorded in Exodus chapter 34. Here we see NEW commandments, JUDAISM-SPECIFIC commandments. God said "Thou shalt not leave leftovers from passover overnight"
"Do not boil a kid (baby goat/sheep) in it's mothers milk"
Among others - these are Israelite-Oriented commandments, left out by Christianity. Don't believe me?? Check Exodus chapter 34!!!
The Jewish people believe their prophet has yet to come. 
Islam - Mohammad. Unlike Jesus, he is not considered the son of god. He is but a man, a mortal man from Mecca.

A little background on Mecca - It was a huge place where all of the three religions gathered. (Islam was not Islam yet but rather many seperate Arab tribes.) Why did they gather?? They all believed the Stone of Abraham, located in the Ka'Ba, in the center of Mecca, was given to Abraham by god himself. The SAME god they all worshipped.

Mohammad, after making a name for himself in Mecca (a religious hub, among other things) through trade and marriage, feels empty inside. He is missing his spirituality, he does not feel besouled. He walks, alone, out into the desert. Many times he leaves his wife, Khadija, for weeks at a time to descend upon the vast outreaches of the Desert. Once during his perigrination, he hears a voice utter the words "Recite". He returns home to his wife and tells her this, and she concedes that he must be the chosen, that he must go back out to the desert. 
Upon his return to the desert, who is it who descends upon him??

THE MESSENGER ANGEL GABRIEL. This is stated in the Qu-Ran!

The same one who spoke to the sheperds of Christianity?? 

YES!!!

The things Gabriel spoke to Muhammad are written as the Suras and eventually recorded in the Qu-Ran.

There is more, but I will keep this to a point and ask : Why, if we all worship the same god, must be constantly be at strife with one another???
By the way do not think of Islam as a religion of conversion by force, that is not what it is all about. In the Qu-Ran it states "Those who harm the innocent are DOOMED!!!" I don't know how terrorist think they will attain everlasting life; they are mistaken. The true meaning of Jihad is also about surrendering to Allah as Muhammad did, NOT about warfare but rather the struggle to give yourself to GOD.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 11, 2008)

But they are NOT all the same.

Christianity and Judaism are actually at VERY far distant poles from each other as belief systems.

Islam bears almost no recognitizable relationship to Judaism.   Closer to CHristianity, actually

Frankly I don't even consider Judaism a "religion" in the modern sense of the word.  It's more like a tribal cult that somehow survived into the current world.

Islam, Christianity and Buddhism are "personage-based" religions as opposed to tribal-custom, ancestral based.   For instance, you don't even have to beleive ANYTHING to be a Jew.  Protestant relgions end up with these more and more specific lists of things you have to beleive.

Christianity might have sprung from Judaism, as Buddhism did from Hinduism, but it has almost nothing in common with it, belief-wise.


----------



## Stylez1877 (Jun 13, 2008)

That was not the point of my argument. 
They worship the same supreme being. 

The same live-giver.
The same ultimate judgement.

They are all judged from the same omnipotent eyes, so why do they often hate eachother?


----------



## WriteStuff (Jun 14, 2008)

They do not worship the same supreme being.  There are fundamental differences between the belief systems of all three and between God, Allah, and Yahweh.  Even within those three religions there are arguments about doctrinal points.  Your essay comes off sort of sarcastic and ignorant.  I think you need to go back and do your research.


----------



## Stylez1877 (Jun 14, 2008)

How can you call a theory ignorant? I use FACTS to back up an IDEA. I never said my idea was FACT. That is what theory is.

So you are telling me the SAME Angel Gabriel came from a different god? Can you explain that to me and perhaps right my ignorance??
Maybe it is that you are religiously biased and just here to slight my opinion with  closed-minded beliefs??


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 15, 2008)

> They worship the same supreme being.



What, there are OTHER supreme beings to worship?


----------



## Walkio (Jun 15, 2008)

I have to agree with Stylez1877 here. Yahweh IS Elohim and IS Al-lah. The God of Abraham is the same God in all three mentioned religions, as opposed to Paramathma the supersoul of Hinduism (and many Buddhists consider Shakyamuni Buddha a 'supreme being'). Christianity sprung from Judaism (It is common knowledge that the Jewish Torah - the pentateuch - is the first five books of the bible). Jesus was brought up a Jew, yet he actually rejected much of Judaism with the words "You have been told 'such-and-such. But now I say this-and-that". This rejection is what got him crucified and is, of course, why Jews and Christians don't really get on.

Up to the 7th century when Mohammed was born, the Arabs were often scorned by Jews and Christians because they'd never had a 'prophet' (see Karen Armstrong "A History of Islam"). Mohammed preached the words of God - the Christian and the Jewish God. Many Muslims feel they're religion is 'the' religion because it is the most up-to-date word of God when compared to Christianity or Judaism.

However, Jihad does mean conversion by the sword - I can't remember what passage because I read the Koran a long time ago, but it was there.

Lin, Jews DO believe something - they believe in God, for one thing, the 10 commandments and the rest of the laws from Dueteronomy (a lot of which aren't very nice). It's actually Buddhism which doesn't require any blind faith. The Buddhas words were on compassion and wisdom - philosophy more than anything. Buddhism was turned into religions by different sages, who put a large slant on reincarnation and decided that there was something called The Pure Land that Buddhists could go to when they died etc.


----------



## Wintermute (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm not going to get into a religious debate here, but you forgot to mention how Muhammad forced his way into Mecca by slaughtering the caravans of those refusing to accept Islam. A religion not grounded on force? Hardly.


----------



## Wildcard (Jun 15, 2008)

Aaaah...religion..flidgion..smidgion..pigeon. It's all utter bullshit in my opinion.


----------



## WriteStuff (Jun 15, 2008)

You quote facts; I'll give you that.  But you don't give the entire story.  While the Jews and Christians both practice the 10 commandments (the Jews in name, Christians in concept), you forget that there are many Jewish laws that Christianity does not profess or follow.  God told the Christians that many of the Jewish laws were no longer necessary, especially through the inspired writings of the apostles, which you must believe can happen since you talk about prophets.  How can two religions worship the same god with different sets of rules?

Furthermore, you say Judaism believes its prophet is yet to come, Christians have theirs (Jesus, the Son of God), and Islam had a mortal prophet (Muhammad).  If they all worship the same being, why didn't He send the same prophet?  Why don't they agree on many things?

Yes, I am a religious person, and I firmly believe that what you are saying is absolute bullshit.  However, from an objective standpoint (based on the facts in your post), I see no logical basis for your conclusion.  Please try and back it up; then we'll decide who the narrow-minded bigot is.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 15, 2008)

> Jews and Christians both practice the 10 commandments (the Jews in name, Christians in concept)



How about a list of religions that DON'T advocate that practice in concept?


----------



## Lester Burnham (Jul 15, 2008)

O.K. Back to your writing.  Many people who read pieces about religion will be religious. You lose most of them in your first paragraph, as you all but imply they are sheep.

You have valid points to make and seem to know something about your subject, but the level of judgement and passion needs to be severely curtailed.  Articles questioning religious people do not need the fires stoked. 

You need to work hard to remove your personal passions from this and tone it down.

It's reads like a rant, not like a thoughtful opinion.


----------



## A Vaulter's Insanity (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah, why do I always get sucked into this. i dont even have a religion!

The usual christian god is actaully the trinity which is quite different from Allah or Yahweh. And I say the usual because there are some Christians that dont believe in the trinity, like the Mormons.

And I think its not just beliefs that make extremists hate the other religions. It has just as much to do with culture. 

i think the only thing I really agree on is that we should all just get a long. But i dont see that happening anytime soon unless, you know, the end of the world is soon.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm wondering if this is written for a purpose, other than debate on the forum. If it's meant only to spark discussion here, then maybe it would do better in the debate section. It doesn't seem like a well crafted piece of non-fiction to me. It just seems like a long winded forum post. 

As far as the thesis goes, many people have made the same claim as you, so it's nothing original or new. This claim is like most other generalizations in that it claims the rights to all the details that support it while conveniently skipping over details that contradict it.

One very important point is missing from your equation in relation to Judaic vs Christian belief. Christians don't hold Jesus to be a prophet. They hold him to be a God. The Judaic God of the Hebrew bible is thrown into the mix, but make no mistake about it, Christians worship Jesus. I've never met a Christian to contradict this. The idea, from a Jewish theological standpoint, is utterly impossible. According to Jews, no animal or human or rock or mountain can be their God, only Y-H-W-H holds that title. 

As far as the Christian and Jewish God being the same, I'm afraid you're just wrong. 

Wish I could say more about Islam, but like most westerners, I'm sorely ill equipped. 

Lost


----------



## Cipher2 (Jul 19, 2008)

I see the main point here.  Or at least I think I do.  The religious conflicts defeat the original beliefs that lead to the development of that religion.  

I know that in Islam Jesus is recognised as a _prophet_ as opposed to the Son of God as in Christianity.

Perhaps that implies that the One they answer to is the same despite the bringer being of a different rank, if for example Jesus spoke about God the Father and the Prophet Mohammed recognised a god he called Allah.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 19, 2008)

> Ah, why do I always get sucked into this. i dont even have a religion!



I can fix you up with one on low, low monthly terms.


----------



## shraga (Jul 28, 2008)

To help clear things up a bit:
While Christians and Jews may believe in the same god. Jews have been told not to follow a false prophet (a false prophet is one who changes or denies things that are written in the bible) This causes quite a bit of consternation between the two religions.

While we Jews believe that we follow god in the true path, Christians believe their way to be true and ours old, antiquated and rejected by god. 

The same is pretty much true for Islam

Everybody blasphemies someone elses religion by believing in their own.
It really is not that difficult to understand


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 28, 2008)

> Everybody blasphemies someone elses religion by believing in their own.



Speak for yourself.   It is certainly not universally true.



> Jews have been told not to follow a false prophet



Christians and Muslims are told exactly the same thing.  In so many words.

Another way of looking at this would be that Christianity, Islam, and Buddhism are all three modern religons based on teaching of revelations (think of them as "updates")  whereas Judaism is essentially the survival of a tibal cult with all the trappings and thought patterns of stone aged tribalism.  (We are God's people, everybody else is nothing in particular, etc.)

This discussion ignores other such cults and their offshoots (Shinto in Japan, for instance) and the many contemporary religions (so many of them of American origin) such as Mormonism and cults of direct experience like the whole FourSquare amoeba.


----------

